# custom plow art.



## miketturbo (Jan 31, 2009)

anyone have custom painted plows?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

No but I have thought about it. What the heck is on yours? Teeth? I know there is a guy on here with a green Dodge with a plow that says The Driveway Doctor on it. That's prob his screenname but I'm not sure.

Hey, on second look, that is one huge plow. What is that?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

miketturbo;747439 said:


> anyone have custom painted plows?


I think thats cre's gf on the far left


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

My brother is a bit of a "Bow Tie" fan and he painted the Chevy emblem on the front of one of his plows.


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

a buddy of mine bought a plow with a poly skin shield over it and when he took it off to re-do the plow there was a huge confederate flag painted on it! kinda funny


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

when i bought my plow there was another on in the garage it said in big letters GOT SNOW?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

How is that holding up to the abuse? Did you clear coat it or anything. I am going to get mine painted when it warms up a bit.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

im sure with a couple coats of paint and a coat or 2 of clear it would hold decent


----------



## lvfd50 (Jan 28, 2008)

I was going to repaint mine this summer and was thinking of doing a "custom" paint job, but can't decide what to do. If I don't think of anything It may just be painted safety yellow. Anyone have some good ideas?


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*Pennies from Heaven*

Here is what I used to put on mine


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I May do South park on one side and Family Guy on other side of plow. So both would be on front of mole board and Stewie would be shooting Kenny with Some Death Ray. So Keeny would be smoking or on fire in pic. I know my Xgirl could paint it. But I think it may be too much So I just may do Evil Monkey pointing at a pile of Snow. Or if the Bruins win the stanley Cup. Which they should since they are on Fire I will get all New England teams painted on it. Or just get a nice Vinyal stickers and Clear over them, Probaly get Evil Monkey and a pile of snow painted on it.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

BigDave12768;748091 said:


> I May do South park on one side and Family Guy on other side of plow. So both would be on front of mole board and Stewie would be shooting Kenny with Some Death Ray. So Keeny would be smoking or on fire in pic. I know my Xgirl could paint it. But I think it may be too much So I just may do Evil Monkey pointing at a pile of Snow. Or if the Bruins win the stanley Cup. Which they should since they are on Fire I will get all New England teams painted on it. Or just get a nice Vinyal stickers and Clear over them, Probaly get Evil Monkey and a pile of snow painted on it.


seems to me you havent made up your mind yet?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

He did say ideas. And No I havent. I kinda like the evil monkey one. some guy in the area did the MR plow a few years ago. So i wont even consider that


----------



## miketturbo (Jan 31, 2009)

Here it is finished.


----------



## miketturbo (Jan 31, 2009)

how's this?


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

miketturbo;748300 said:


> how's this?


Thats in my town! 
Here is an article...
http://www.iuk.edu/~koocm/sep06/snowplow.shtml
The other day I saw all the city trucks lined up at a resturaunt with all thier painted plows, wish i would have had my camera to get a pic.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

All that work and they are going to let it wash away!!!! WTF


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

fisher guy;747582 said:


> when i bought my plow there was another on in the garage it said in big letters GOT SNOW?


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

And for something completely different.....

I didn't paint it, It came this way from a municipality in IL.


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

BigDave12768;748998 said:


> All that work and they are going to let it wash away!!!! WTF


naw, they must have sealed them pretty good, because they did that a couple of years ago, and you can still see the art work.


----------



## new plow guy (Jan 26, 2009)

Plan on "redoing" mine this summer and was looking for ideas, love the thread!


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

There's gotta be more than that out there!


----------



## srmz (Oct 24, 2014)

*custom paint job*

some custom painted plows from the state fair this year.. got me thinking...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

srmz;1852893 said:


> some custom painted plows from the state fair this year.. got me thinking...


Those paint jobs look beautiful. It's really a shame that they will worn off this Winter.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Either people have extra money to spend or too much free time on their hands 
We just clean and paint them red


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's how we started doing ours - still have a few to finish.


----------



## BIG NICKY (Aug 17, 2014)

these plows are awesome but i would feel bad to use them and destroy these works of art


----------

